
Explore Handshake Domains Today - grahammcbain
https://medium.com/blockchannel/explore-handshake-domains-today-9b087ed77a25
======
grahammcbain
ABOUT HANDSHAKE. Handshake is a decentralized, permissionless naming protocol
where every peer is validating and in charge of managing the root DNS naming
zone with the goal of creating an alternative to existing Certificate
Authorities and naming systems.

After less than two month of launching you can no only buy domains but now you
can explore site that use Handshake to resolve their DNS.

